# Grooming Day



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is such a beautiful girl.
Who does your grooming here?
The jury is still out on my new groomer.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm very pleased with our groomer. She's out here in Sooke but might be well worth the drive :wink: Her rates are far too low, but I think she's raising them next month. Still, they're not likely to be as high as most people pay and I'm always very pleased with the job she does. She obviously thinks and plans ahead. She called yesterday to ask if it would be OK with me to take her body down shorter than before. And she's very careful to keep the experience positive for the dog. 

For what it's worth, I think Gunther always looks very good, but then I'm not sure what you asked the groomer to do either!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW - she looks wonderful. Man, I want a white girl so badly. These pictures just feed that want even more!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Murphy looks so beautiful, and what great pictures you took. Looks like professional photos.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Murphy looks beautiful! She's such a pretty Poodle.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Very pretty girl. I love the longer hair but Mandy is such a perpetual motion in over under everything that gets in her way she can't keep it. So its the bikin clip for her.
Casey I leave longer as he is a lazy boy. He does his zoomies then settles in for a good chew where as she would run all day given the chance


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl. I love the whites but don't know if I would want to have to deal with how dirty they look compared to the darker colors when they play outside. She is so beautiful in those pics, I can see why you would want to get pics before she goes off and has "fun"...lol.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Glorious!*

I always am ready to snap pictures after mine are groomed too!

They are too outdoorsy to stay nice for long!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

On behalf of Murphy, thanks for all the nice comments, everyone!


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty!!!!!

Now, is she and Gunther from the same breeder?? I love all the colors but I have to say there is something about the white that is stunning.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

P Nalitt said:


> Wow, what a beauty!!!!!
> 
> Now, is she and Gunther from the same breeder?? I love all the colors but I have to say there is something about the white that is stunning.


No, Murphy and Gunther aren't from the same breeder. White wouldn't have probably been my first choice if colour was the only factor, but for us, the colour is secondary. It's just so much more obvious when a white dog is dirty! :banghead:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

what a bright white she is, very pretty. I like the haircut too


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful standard and great grooming.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!!! She is so white. Nice grooming job!


----------

